# Is there any easy to way put bigger tires on a trailer?



## bobcat_fisherman

I'm not trying to put 33" tires on my trailer but as you can see in the photo below, my trailer tires are tiny compared to the tires on my Jeep. Can you just put on a bigger tire? Or do you have to swap out the springs for something with more arch to it? Do they make lift shackles for small trailers? I want to replace the wheels and tires, grease everything up, repaint the trailer, etc. I'm only talking about going to a tire maybe 2 or so inches bigger so that I can take it off road to get to certain spots on the bay without the trailer getting stuck everywhere.


----------



## Ringo Steele

Those look like 8" wheels, if so, you should be able to go to 12" wheels without any issue, assuming you have clearance under the fenders. That would give a couple of inched more height. 
Some examples:
4.80 x 8 tires are usually 16.5" diameter (approximately)
5.70 x 8 tires are usually 18.5"
4.30 x 12 tires are usually 20.5"


If you have double eyed springs (an eye on each end) instead of slipper springs, you should be able to add a longer spring shackle plate on the rear end of each spring. This would get the trailer a little higher, but won't get you any more clearance under the axle.


----------



## TNtroller

should be able to go up a size or 2 without modding the trailer, clearance issues are things to watch for around the fenders, etc.,. Larger tires/wheels will mean lower rpms on the bearings which will help keep 'em cooler and less maint.


----------



## F239141

if your axle is not cambered (highly doubt it is) but you can under sling the axle if its over slung now. otherwise a 4.80 or 5.30 x 12 should fit it


----------



## JasonLester

If you need to you could probably raise your fenders some too. Its probably bolted on. If you add metal to the fender bracket and redrill the holes then the fender can be mounted higher to clear whatever tire you decide on. 

Personly I would do this before I messed with the suspension of the trailer. Unless your high centering the axle but I would think the jeep could handle that. You also won't seem to have an issue with the fenders clearing anything since the Kayaks don't look like they are over top of the fender...

Might do the trick without having to raise the trailer hieght to much. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## Aaron Lariscy

You can't put the kayaks on top of the jeep and ditch the trailer? Seems like I have seen carriers for that purpose...


----------



## JasonLester

Aaron Lariscy said:


> You can't put the kayaks on top of the jeep and ditch the trailer? Seems like I have seen carriers for that purpose...



There are setups like that. However, it gets kinda heavy tossing them up on top. If I had a extra trailer I probably would do the same with my Kayak.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

Aaron Lariscy said:


> You can't put the kayaks on top of the jeep and ditch the trailer? Seems like I have seen carriers for that purpose...




I've thrown the kayaks on top many times. But like someone else said, a 15ft kayak gets mighty heavy after paddling around on a windy bay all day. The trailer is so much easier. Also, the reason I want to put larger tires on the trailer is to haul my aluminum v-hull around. Hauling the kayaks by trailer is just a bonus.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

What's your boat, motor, trailer and gear weigh? What are the tires, bearings and springs rated for? 
There's a web site of Texas kayak fisherman that have set up their trailers for off road use, see if you can find it.


----------



## Snitzel

https://www.texaskayakfisherman.com

Also check out www.bckfc.org

My trailer has 12" wheels....goes anywhere I can pull it with 4WD Ford


----------



## KRS62

Is your axle on the bottom on the springs? I gained some clearance by moving my axle under the springs. KRS


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

The boat I usually have on the trailer is an old Sears 14ft Semi V-hull. No idea on the weight of it, but its pretty light.

Down the road after getting some bigger tires on the trailer I'm thinking about making some sort of a rack so that I can carry the kayaks above the boat on the trailer. Possibly something similar to guide posts that would have two cross beams. Or some other sort of rack that goes into the boat. I would throw the yaks in the boat but they're too long and too wide side by side. My OK Prowler is 15t long and the Perception is 14ft both with rudders hanging off the back too. I've had them on top of the boat before strapped down tight but it was sketchy. I wouldn't want to drive more than an hour like that.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Adding an upper deck would be the way to go. Just make sure your tires, axle/bearings and springs are rated accordingly.


----------



## bcbouy

i run 5:30x12's rated to 55mph.


----------



## Canoeman

Would also look cooler slapped up on the jeep!!

3 years ago.. after a 3 day canoe trip.. found the kayak the first day.. i miss my jeep..


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

Been there done that too! It's a pain to lift them up onto the Jeep after a long day of paddling and fishing. Plus they wobble all over when driving. If you strap them down too tight the rollbar will indent the kayak hull (That is with the top off).


----------



## screwballl

If the fenders are bolted on, you could probably find or have a metal shop make some to fit the larger tires. It should be easy to go up to 12", and also make sure the axle is under the leafs instead of above them. In my case I want a small drop so I will be doing the axle flip.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman

screwballl said:


> If the fenders are bolted on, you could probably find or have a metal shop make some to fit the larger tires. It should be easy to go up to 12", and also make sure the axle is under the leafs instead of above them. In my case I want a small drop so I will be doing the axle flip.



Screwball, I've heard of doing a SOA (spring over axle) lift on Jeeps and trucks before. Are there any complications that can happen from doing so?


----------

